# cheap temporary barn ideas?



## RockoDog16 (Mar 11, 2012)

there is nothing called a cheap barn, so i would just build one that would last, or just stick it out with the mud... sorry


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

well I gess cheap was the wrong word... I just dont wanna put alot of work into somthing i wont be useing for long. or i can just find a feild to board them in now then take them to a barn to board next winter. it would probley be cheaper and i will have to board for a while after i move out anyways. i could probley find a feild with a run-in for free! the BO i would board with and I are good friends so that would be cheap too. i think i just found a solution to my problem i just like my horses being at home with me:\
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

alot of people use those car ports as shelter as long as its safe dry why not


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

See if you can find a used metal shelter to buy. They usually retain their value so don't expect to get one dirt cheap. But you may save a little money.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Car port would be a good option if you anchor it. You can also sell it on craigslist once you're done with it and get a lot of your money back. 

Northern tool also sells portable shelters. ShelterLogic Run-In Shelter — Round, 20ft.L x12ft.W x 8ft.H, Model# 51341 | Ag Shelters | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Haven't you people seen how much damage a horse with an itchy bum can cause? It would be cheaper to have a load of gravel dumped by the barn than to built even a rudimentary shelter that will withstand wind and itchy horses.That barn may not suit you but when the bugs arrive they horses will want to be inside where it's dark. Especially if you hang an old canvas tarp or run over the doorway.


----------

